# Paul Walker in progress. R.I.P



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

R.I.P to the actor Paul Walker who sadly lost his life last Saturday 30th November. 
I thought I would try drawing him, I've tried around 3/4 time's and this is my fifth attempt. I have found it to be quite difficult but I think it's starting to look like him now.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

looking good so far,, so shame that he is not with us anymore R.I.P. PW


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much, Stanya. He will never be forgotten. I hope I just don't ruin this, hoping it will be a nice piece once finished.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Didn't turn out the way I planned.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Sarah you are crushing it lately. GREAT job! giving us all lessons in contrast.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you both Jeff & Chanda. I do believe im getting a bit better, but I do think I need to start a new style, maybe colour. Maybe oil paint. Who knows


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks really good. Just keep drawing ma'am.....you ARE getting better with each piece.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much  !


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarah said:


> Thank you both Jeff & Chanda. I do believe im getting a bit better, but I do think I need to start a new style, maybe colour. Maybe oil paint. Who knows


Sometimes you need to break the monotony. Every so often I pick up my colored pencils..just to break routine. We absolutely take something away, either good or bad or both, from every piece of art we do. If we didn't then we can't grow and expand as artists. We have watched you improve with each piece you do. I hope you continue to share your art with us! It's been so much fun watching how far you have come.


----------

